# Countering Indirect Barrages?



## Las Fodder (May 12, 2007)

Hello All!

I'm a new player in the process of building a SM army, and I was wondering if some of the seasoned 40K vets around here could offer a grateful newb some words of wisdom.

In the games I've played thus far I've been taking a pounding from CSM IW indirect fire from their Basilisk and Defilers. (Not to mention a pack of (9) Obliterators I'd have to contend with to get in range of the heavies.) And I was wondering what you all thought the best way to combat this would be as far as suggestions for units to use and possible tactics? _(Also, the games are played on a table roughly 7x4 and points ranges would typically be 3000 and above.)_ 

I'm thinking that deep striking might be a good idea to combat this, but I'm not sure if tying those units up in reserve for "x" turns would be worse than just advancing them forward each turn.

...And please forgive me, I'm sure this is an odvious question to you all. I hate to bother you guys, but any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks for the read! :wink:


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

Get under their range, deepstrike, use drop pods (much safer), use manevourable to get them (speeders etc).


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

The key to killing anything that relies on range (those specific chaos and tau mostly) is to be fast. Flip over to the fast attack section. I am a SM player and i worship this section (even if i only have 1 land speeder from it) Focus mostly on bikes and speeders. to counter vehicles, get a landspeeder squad (3 preferably) and give them all multimeltas. (then plug your ears for the resulting BOOM!!!!). To take out masses of troops, get the tornados and give them the assault cannons. The unholy troops will be very holy (literally). 7x3=21 (12 of which are rending with a 6) those can demolish troops. For an all around roll get the tornados with the multimeltas and heavy flamers becasue they can take out tanks hard armored troops and swarms with ease. The bikes are a little less capable since they are only allowed 1 weapon (or 2 if u include the bolter) and they dont ignore terrain. 

Conclusion 9landspeeders (say maybe a 3-speedered squad of each mentioned above)=1 toasty ranged enemy! ! have fun !


----------



## Las Fodder (May 12, 2007)

Thank you both for the advice!

I really appreciate you taking the time to lend me a hand, as painfully obvious as my question may have been.


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

Get in quick and close and assault the crap out of the tac squads, in assault = can't shoot you and he is right use your fast attack. If you have to stick it in the back of the table eg dev squad then get them in decent cover and spread them out, it will minimize casualties (but not prevent it)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, i cant really add anything to what these guys have said. but yea, get under their range using fast attack or drop pods. maybe drop pod in a dread or 2, or maybe teleport in a termie squad, they should deal with the vehicles and obliterators without too much trouble


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Las Fodder said:


> In the games I've played thus far I've been taking a pounding from CSM IW indirect fire from their Basilisk and Defilers. (Not to mention a pack of (9) Obliterators I'd have to contend with to get in range of the heavies.)


If I were you I would find opponents who weren't downright despicable enough to field that army list against a new player.

Unforgiveable :evil: :evil:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I find bikes work very very well.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

You're new to the game and you play 3000pt games already? :shock:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe he means it could support a 3000 pt game, not that he has a 3000 pt army.

-Dirge


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

avoiding barrage or any indirect fire weapon is as simple as wiping your own ass, I will tell you.............walk forwards..............................no really thats it, most barrage/indirect weapons have a Minimum range, get in it and your safe, he/she has to expose and wham, hit em and there gone


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

doing a guard army i'm a big fan of blowning things up with out the danger of return fire. my mortar team is worth all of it's 80pts, i usally play Eldar and my opponant trys to kill em quick usually with a vyper with shuriken cannon


----------

